# Worlds first 12 D cell M*glite



## The Dane (Nov 8, 2009)

Welcome to my first real/major mod job.

I proudly present the Big M*g compared to a 3 D M*g.









So a "623" 12V 100W Osram overdriven to 175W with 14 AA Elite 1700mA cells in a modded 2D m*g seemed hot when I first made it, but action time sucks big time. Still a novel item for the Whoa effect.








The current trend here at CPF seems to be minimising, so I thought to my self: “F**k that, I’ll go Michael Moore style and supersize". Why not make a “623” that’ll go for an hour flat, and thereby make it “usefull”? If you can call a 87cm ~ 34 inch light weighing in at 2,4 kg ~ 5.2 lbs usefull!
I’m proud to present the world preview of my 12 D cell M*g with a head for a PAR 36 reflector. No money, lots of time so a 3” FM head is nice but unobtainable for me.

Measured twice and cut once so the “donor” can be put together again as a 5 D M*g













I made 2 versions of the head, the first build like a M1 Abrams tank weighing in at 516 grams ~ 1.13 lbs and not to my buddies liking. Designed to mount directly onto the M*g body and entirely too thick all over, no go! So swiftly on to the lathe again and several hours later the second version emerged. Weighing in at 187 grams ~ .4 lbs and mounting to the M*g mead.


As you can see in the pictures I have also had to learn to anodize and is still learning splash anodizing. Lots on info on the first subject on the WWW, but very scarce info on the second. 



























Light source is an Osram 41850SP 12V 100W 8degrees PAR 36 alu reflector.







Now all I need to do is make a FET switch to assist the original and then feed the *******.

Damn those NiMh D cells are expensive when they land in that little Grease stain on the globe called Denmark. Locally @ $45 for two GE 10000mA cells. So I thought of the US of A and found very decent cell prices but either no sale outside US or @ $130-150 in shipping. Rats! Let me give an example:
At www.batteryspace.com I can get 16 D cells 10000mA for $87.58 or $5.47 a piece, but shipping amounts to $140. Then the Danish customs gets 25% WAT and a $30 charge for ripping me off. Now the same cells are $19.6 a piece.

So for now i'll settle for the same output as a black hole :mecry:


----------



## CampingLED (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks realy cool :twothumbs. In the world of CPF we need to think twice before using the words: "Worlds first", because chances are very good that it has been done before. Tried to look for a thread that I remember about Mags for sale with long extension tubes. Did not find the one I was looking for, but here is another example of a 12D Mod.


----------



## waddup (Nov 8, 2009)

i like it:candle:

id be really pissed if i lost a tiny $500 light, i really dont understand why anyone would buy a light for $500 when we can have the exact same performance (and reliability) for $70.(used)

now how am i gonna lose a 12D mag ? 

not sure how many lumens your 12D produces? but im guessing a lot and for an hour is actually practical compared to similar output in a 2D for 9 minutes


cant you buy or design a driver that will allow the use of standard alkaline batteries? yes there will be issues to overcome but with the issues divided by 12 they would be almost nothing?


----------



## The Dane (Nov 8, 2009)

waddup said:


> cant you buy or design a driver that will allow the use of standard alkaline batteries? yes there will be issues to overcome but with the issues divided by 12 they would be almost nothing?



100W/12V=8 1/3A

No way Alkis are able to deliver that :shrug:


----------



## AaronASB (Nov 8, 2009)

Newbie here.. What is the blue meter device in this photo? http://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm153/Chickenthief/Lygter/DSCN2380.jpg

Please link for a place to purchase it and explain what information it provides. I love data.

Thanks.


----------



## HarryN (Nov 8, 2009)

Very nice work. Certainly a trend setter.


----------



## The Dane (Nov 8, 2009)

AaronASB said:


> Newbie here.. What is the blue meter device in this photo? http://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm153/Chickenthief/Lygter/DSCN2380.jpg
> 
> Please link for a place to purchase it and explain what information it provides. I love data.
> 
> Thanks.



Made for RC electric models.

http://www.powerwerx.com/tools-meters/watts-up-meter-dc-inline.html

Basically an all in one DMM.


----------



## maxspeeds (Nov 8, 2009)

That is sweet! And, it doubles as a walking stick. I can't wait to see outdoor beamshots of that monster


----------



## Aircraft800 (Nov 8, 2009)

Would it be easier and cheaper to have the batteries purchased here in the states and forwarded to you?
Shipping & Handling: $11.07 from BatterySpace.com here

Or what about ordering from Canada like this?
eBay

Will LSD cells work? These are really good priced from bearwobble.com

Great looking mod! Fire it up!!


----------



## lctorana (Nov 8, 2009)

I like the use of an AR111 bulb.

(FWIW, AR111 stands for "Aluminium Reflector, 111mm" and are that smidgin smaller than the 114.3mm glass PAR36.)

I have a 4°, 50W AR111 LA installed in my forthcoming "Ultimate Dolphin" project, and my reason for this post was to inject the "AR111" term into this thread to make the search terma available.


----------



## ergotelis (Nov 9, 2009)

Why won't you make it a HID or a 4x sst90 led flashlight?
Are you going to have it serve as a defence weapon?

Nice modding dude! :twothumbs


----------



## Synergic (Nov 9, 2009)

Just...AWESOME :candle:


----------



## Al Combs (Nov 9, 2009)

Very nice idea using a PAR36 bulb. Wouldn't be surprised to see more of those M1 Abrams heads popping up. I tried looking up your 41850SP to see the specs on it. But I could only find candle power ratings. What is the output in lumens? Which one throws farther, the PAR36 or the Mag623? Or haven't you got the batteries for it yet?


----------



## The Dane (Nov 9, 2009)

Al Combs said:


> Very nice idea using a PAR36 bulb. Wouldn't be surprised to see more of those M1 Abrams heads popping up. I tried looking up your 41850SP to see the specs on it. But I could only find candle power ratings. What is the output in lumens? Which one throws farther, the PAR36 or the Mag623? Or haven't you got the batteries for it yet?



No mate, no bats yet but i'm working on it.

I need to hook up with someone who can stick 12 D cells in a flatrate pack and ship it to DK.

The PAR36 has a 8 degree beam whereas the 623 in a standard 2" M*g head is all flod.

As to output i'll think that a 623 bulb at 100% will emit @ 2800lumen regardless of its sourrondings?


----------



## ozner1991 (Nov 9, 2009)

you just reminded me why i love this forum :twothumbs


----------



## RaVeN38571 (Nov 10, 2009)

Nothing like playing a good game of baseball and using your "bat" to light the way home.


----------



## pepko (Nov 12, 2009)

The Dane said:


> Light source is an Osram 41850SP 12V 100W 8degrees PAR 36 alu reflector.



made in slovakia ???
very nice ... good choice of company ... 

:lolsign:


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 13, 2009)

The Dane said:


>


 
If this is the Osram 41850 SP, then what is the actual Par 36 bulb?
 
What bulb is this?


----------



## The Dane (Nov 13, 2009)

A GE 6V 30W pinspot, but it gives a crappy hotspot. I bought that for sizing because the 41850 was an order item.


----------



## Al Combs (Nov 13, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> If this is the Osram 41850 SP, then what is the actual Par 36 bulb?


They are both PAR-36 bulbs if I understood you correctly.


----------



## The Dane (Nov 13, 2009)

(P)arallel (A)ngle (R)eflector

Take the number and devide by 8 then you get the diameter in inches.

So a PAR 36 is 4½" or 114mm in diameter


----------



## lctorana (Nov 13, 2009)

Al Combs said:


> They are both PAR-36 bulbs if I understood you correctly.


No.

The glass one (a 4515) is a PAR36, the metal one is an AR111 bulb.

As I posted above.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 13, 2009)

lctorana said:


> No.
> 
> The glass one (a 4515) is a PAR36, the metal one is an AR111 bulb.
> 
> As I posted above.


 
Yea, that’s why I was asking what the par36 was, since you told use what the AR111 bulb was. Thanks for the answer. I’ve got bulbs like that, just not with an actual glass envelope bulb inside:thumbsup:.


----------



## lctorana (Nov 14, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> Yea, that’s why I was asking what the par36 was, since you told use what the AR111 bulb was. Thanks for the answer. I’ve got bulbs like that, just not with an actual glass envelope bulb inside:thumbsup:.


Erm, yes - my bad. It's not a 4515, it's an H4515. I'm awake now.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2009)

lctorana said:


> No.
> 
> The glass one (a 4515) is a PAR36, the metal one is an AR111 bulb.
> 
> As I posted above.



wasn't it Parabolic Aluminized Reflector?


----------



## parnell (Nov 14, 2009)

All you need is a shoulder strap like this.


----------



## leukos (Nov 15, 2009)

parnell said:


> All you need is a shoulder strap like this.


 

No way, I think a flag holster would work better for this light: http://www.westernband.com/Pages/ROTC.htm#Single_Harness_Leather


----------



## ma_sha1 (Nov 15, 2009)

parnell said:


> All you need is a shoulder strap like this.




No shoulder strap necessary, you just need to hold it the right way:


----------



## parnell (Nov 15, 2009)

I am curious which carrying style The Dane is going to go with. The last does seem the most efficient for any situation one might come across.:thumbsup:


----------



## The Dane (Nov 16, 2009)

Maybe so but i think my potbelly woud spoil the fancy dress, and make it more like a loin cloth


----------



## The Dane (Jan 8, 2010)

So finally "excess" funds has been funneled into this project and £85~$136 worth of NiMh D cells are under the way from UK to Denmark.

A FET has been installed to assist the original switch and a charging jack has been added.

Some resistance mods has been made.

The pics:

The switch has been cut down in the lathe to allow flattop cells. The original positive track to the switch is kept intact but a brass disc runs a 20AWG directly to the FET. A 24AWG runs to the charging jack.





The negative connection from the switch to the tube is used for the negative charging wire.





The charging jack in the tube





The switch assembly





Proper grounding of the AL111 bulb





Finished wiring





Some resistance fighting on the tail spring





A brass disc to aid in negative contact





The end cap spring fit has been deepened to allow for the front and rear brass discs









Beamshots will come as the cells arrive and are charged.


----------



## Conte (Jan 8, 2010)

That's a pretty sick mod. 

Closest thing I got is an Old Eveready Big Beam that takes a Par36 bulb.
I have a 25w and 55 flood for it.
For power, I duct taped a 6v 20ah SLA to the top I cut off a 6v rectangle battery. 

Not sure if you'd consider that close, but either way, I have a high output mod that takes a Par36 bulb.


This Ar111 dealy ? It is a reflector assembly with a removable bulb, or is the bulb fixed ?


----------



## fyrstormer (Jan 8, 2010)

...for those times when you want to play stickball in a cave.

...or those times when you need a flashlight that doubles as a cane.

..._or_ those times when you might need to fend off a band of ninjas in the dark.

...etc.


----------



## The Dane (Jan 9, 2010)

Conte said:


> This Ar111 dealy ? It is a reflector assembly with a removable bulb, or is the bulb fixed ?


The bulb is permanently (welded) fixed


----------



## Kestrel (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice detail work on the tailcap. :thumbsup:


----------



## The Dane (Jan 9, 2010)

Just added a sling :naughty:

A gun sling swivel is mounted on the tailcap and a 30mm~1 1/4" wide strap of 3,5mm~1/8" leather aids in towing this 2,9kg~6½lbs monster around the flatlands of Denmark


----------



## The Dane (Jan 9, 2010)

BTW: I have MK I of the heads laying around if anybody is interested!

It's the one on the left and is made for mounting on the D tube directly!





No charge other than shipping and a good build thread from the future owner!

PM me.


----------



## HarryN (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice work - you are going to drag me into incan mods if I am not careful.


----------



## The Dane (Jan 9, 2010)

Harry you kindly helped me into this $300+ project 
Only fair i drag you into incads on a high level start


----------



## Hrvoje (Jan 9, 2010)

The Dane said:


> Made for RC electric models.
> 
> http://www.powerwerx.com/tools-meters/watts-up-meter-dc-inline.html
> 
> Basically an all in one DMM.



You can get it cheaper here:

http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=6380

http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/...roduct_Name=TURNIGY_Multi-F_DC_Watt_Meter_75A

BTW, great mod!

Hrvoje


----------



## The Dane (Jan 29, 2010)

Finally some updates.
Battery shipping from UK to Denmark took 3 weeks because of that no good shippingcompany, the retarted driver couldent find my adress and he dident thought of calling me despite my cell number was on the parcel :whoopin:

Charged batteries and all ready to go @£$€"#¤% the Vapex D cells are longer than standard






4 hours later a custom endcap has seen the light of day





Heres the difference





Runtime will follow shortly.


----------



## strycnine (Mar 5, 2010)

NICE!!!!


----------



## The Dane (Mar 5, 2010)

strycnine said:


> NICE!!!!


Thanx mon!
It's good for roasting Marshmallows for a good 45 mins  the kids love it


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 5, 2010)

The Dane said:


> @£$€"#¤% the Vapex D cells are longer than standard
> 4 hours later a custom endcap has seen the light of day.


Nice tailcap, I particularly like the sling swivel, but couldn't you just completely remove the spring from the stock tailcap and mill out exactly enough aluminum from it to provide just enough positive pressure on the cell stack while also referencing off the contact shoulder of the tailcap / body tube? It would have to be a pretty precise depth, but should be doable.

I've seen other 'springless' mag tailcap mods on CPF so I think it would work fine. :shrug:


----------



## EndOfTheTunnel (Mar 5, 2010)

Careful nobody tries to crack it in half over their knee, like one might do to a stick! I also wouldn't toss the sling around a post from any distance - that might distort the centre set of threads, too. That thing is a beast!


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 5, 2010)

EndOfTheTunnel said:


> Careful nobody tries to crack it in half over their knee, like one might do to a stick!


The following would be the most likely result of that situation:
________
The Dane *↑*___*↑* The person who tries to crack it in half


----------



## richardcpf (Mar 6, 2010)

If you make a 7x XPG head, that would be* 2500 lumens for 6 hours*!!!!


----------



## TallNHairyDave (Mar 6, 2010)

What a monster! :twothumbs


----------



## jcw122 (Apr 26, 2010)

Need beamshots!


----------



## The Dane (Apr 27, 2010)

Sorry it's a gonner!


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Apr 27, 2010)

The Dane said:


> Sorry it's a gonner!



Oh no, what happened to your Monster Maglite?


----------



## BigusLightus (May 11, 2010)




----------



## clint357 (May 11, 2010)

The Dane said:


> Sorry it's a gonner!


 
WAT? more info please.


----------

